# معلومات عن ماكينات الراوتر cnc والبلازما ووتر جيت وليزر كتر



## mohamed_gamal (2 يناير 2010)

انا اعمل فى شركة توكيل ماكينات واستطيع مساعدة من يرغب فى شراء الماكينات بتوفير دراسات الجدوى لهذه الماكينات والتسهيلات المادية 
الماكينات الامريكية بلازما وراوتر cnc وليزر للتقطيع والحفر ووتر جيت وفرايز وماكينات خراطة وماكينات للفنين وللطباعه ولحفر كافة انواع الخامات وتقطيعها توكيل فى مصر والشرق الاوسط وتوكيل لماكينات يابانية اخرى cnc machines
للمساعدة
[email protected]

20120983171+
20192089755+
20123646542+


----------

